# Anadrol 50 Post Cycle, Need Serious Help Please



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there,

From Monday I shall be taking Anadrol 50 50mg pills for a period of 4-6weeks, I hear that gear such as nolvadex or clomid will help me keep my gains rather than losing them, if this is true could someone advice me on how many I should take, what mg and for how long. Also if you have any other recommendations other than nolvadex, clomid then I'd really appreciate if you could guide me thank you.


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

So you took anadrol without any research? Abit stupid.

Search for pct and read quickly. Youll learn everything from there.

Have you been taking liver protection?


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

loueey said:


> So you took anadrol without any research? Abit stupid.
> 
> Search for pct and read quickly. Youll learn everything from there.
> 
> Have you been taking liver protection?


yes mate taking Liv52, I have done researched was just looking for answers bud.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You don`t need liv52 at 50mg of anadrol for 6 weeks mate no need at all , liver toxicity on anadrol is no more harmful then say Anavar. Cause their both 17alc at the last nucleus of the molecule chain to survive the first pass through the liver, being 17 alc will have a harsh effect on the liver only at very high doses but from 50-150 mg it does no more harm to your liver then getting drunk the odd weekend. Alcohol is far more harsh on the liver then oral steroids of any sorts will ever be tp put it into perspective.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> You don`t need liv52 at 50mg of anadrol for 6 weeks mate no need at all , liver toxicity on anadrol is no more harmful then say Anavar. Cause their both 17alc at the last nucleus of the molecule chain to survive the first pass through the liver, being 17 alc will have a harsh effect on the liver only at very high doses but from 50-150 mg it does no more harm to your liver then getting drunk the odd weekend. Alcohol is far more harsh on the liver then oral steroids of any sorts will ever be tp put it into perspective.


Never a truer word spoken.A good post and another kick in the teeth of broscience.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

rush786 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> From Monday I shall be taking Anadrol 50 50mg pills for a period of 4-6weeks, I hear that gear such as nolvadex or clomid will help me keep my gains rather than losing them, if this is true could someone advice me on how many I should take, what mg and for how long. Also if you have any other recommendations other than nolvadex, clomid then I'd really appreciate if you could guide me thank you.


Have you started your cycle yet or do you mean you will be starting next week?


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

ill be startin next week, all i need to know is how much mg of clomid i should take a day an for how long? i was thinking 50mg a day for one week straight after cycle mate



gduncan said:


> Have you started your cycle yet or do you mean you will be starting next week?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

And if you think you need nolva or clomid for side effects or anything like that forget it why? Anadrol does NOT aromatize it does not cause estrogenic sideffects infact Anadrol is one of the safest steroids to take in regards to side effects , as far as prolactin issues goes l believe letrozole would be a good option but not needed at this almost never occurs with anadrol & certainly not at 50mg ED.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, if only Ausbuilt was here.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

rush786 said:


> ill be startin next week, all i need to know is how much mg of clomid i should take a day an for how long? i was thinking 50mg a day for one week straight after cycle mate


Not enough mate,I would do clomid for 4 weeks 100/100/50/50 and nolva 20mg throughout the 4 weeks.you may get away with 3 weeks but deg not 1!


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> And if you think you need nolva or clomid for side effects or anything like that forget it why? Anadrol does NOT aromatize it does not cause estrogenic sideffects infact Anadrol is one of the safest steroids to take in regards to side effects , as far as prolactin issues goes l believe letrozole would be a good option but not needed at this almost never occurs with anadrol & certainly not at 50mg ED.


You can get oestregen reboung though so im guessing nolva would be good to keep on hand in case thius happens.


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Not enough mate,I would do clomid for 4 weeks 100/100/50/50 and nolva 20mg throughout the 4 weeks.you may get away with 3 weeks but deg not 1!


what do you mean by 100/100/50/50? an how long should i take it


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

rush786 said:


> what do you mean by 100/100/50/50? an how long should i take it


Spoon feed time!!

Mate google is your friend, read the stickys and ask for opinions then, surely you cant expect the lads to do all the work for you?


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And if you think you need nolva or clomid for side effects or anything like that forget it why? Anadrol does NOT aromatize it does not cause estrogenic sideffects infact Anadrol is one of the safest steroids to take in regards to side effects , as far as prolactin issues goes l believe letrozole would be a good option but not needed at this almost never occurs with anadrol & certainly not at 50mg ED.


No it wont aromoatize on cycle but as soon as you come off say hello to hormone inbalance and hence oestrogen rebound, guarenteed gyno. Run tamoxifen for PCT 30/20/10


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pm peahead, he is the expert on this compound, nobody elses advice will come close


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Anadrol is strong stuff, I've read that you shouldn't really take it for more than three weeks, exceptionally bad on your liver.

Again, I've read this, doest mean its gospel.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Anadrol is strong stuff, I've read that you shouldn't really take it for more than three weeks, exceptionally bad on your liver.
> 
> Again, I've read this, doest mean its gospel.


Far from gospel,it's completely incorrect mate.Read Infernals first post.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

newborn said:


> No it wont aromoatize on cycle but as soon as you come off say hello to hormone inbalance and hence oestrogen rebound, guarenteed gyno. Run tamoxifen for PCT 30/20/10


Taking Nolvadex as a PCT for anadrol is something that is standard because of the rebound cause of the hormonal imbalance after cycle , im talking about during cycle nolva is not needed.


----------

